# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Emancipation Day being celebrated here in Chicago!!

## NegrilAddict

I will be in Daley Center at lunch time with my yellow and green on!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Markospoon

Hey Hey, more power to you.
I'm here, but work on the SOUTH SIDE!

Respect

----------


## chigirl

Hey NA will be on the south side myself but you go for it.  Not to jack your thread but Markospoon passed Barbra Ann's and I think it is closed and thought of you.  Hope all is well?

----------

